# New Corpse



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

AllenH, thank you again for posting this how to! Seeing your video inspired me to use this techinque on some props I am making for our club, Fear Crafters, costume ball next month and I have to say I absolutely love how they turned out! Here are some pictures, I am not sure what to name him yet. The eyes fade in and out, I also have 2 uv leds by one of his hands that project the uv light onto him, unfortunately when I took this picture those batteries were almost dead so you can't see them hardly. I also have 2 white leds inside his chest to illuminate him and so you can see the veins. The drop cloth I used I got from mendards and it will also golw a purple color under blacklight, I made his hair from a glow in the dark wig I cut sections from so that will glow as well. the pictures do not do him complete justice, I will have to work on some video! This is the first time I have posted pictures, hope they come thru!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

wow, thats awesome great job!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Moved to keep from hi-jacking the how-to thread.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, I really like the way he looks all lit up. Very creepy looking.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice....!!!


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Yay! I love threads that showcase new props. Looks awesome.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

The lighting is pretty awesome...and I just love the way the mouth is formed. Excellent work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks ghoulish! Great job.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Moved to keep from hi-jacking the how-to thread.


Sorry Hauntiholik, I didn't want to take away from the how to, that's where I got the inspiration and wanted AllenH to see it, thanks for moving it to the correct place.

:jol:


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, I wil try to get a better picture with the uv leds working, got to get new batteries, I was anxious to share!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like it!!!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow that is outstanding. I like it I like it a lot.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

This is really cool.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice and creepy...in a word....perfect!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it as well - super job well done!!!!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome!!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you for all the compliments! =) I will post pictures of the second one I'm working on as soon as I get her done =)


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Love this! I really like the veins and the expression is truly nightmare-worthy! :eeketon:
Can't wait to see the second one!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Love this guy! Excellent!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I totally dig the way he lights up from the inside! Don't see that too often.

Very creepy effect!

Great job!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

would love something like that. Nice work!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope you don't mind if we steal .... um er borrow this idea.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Hope you don't mind if we steal .... um er borrow this idea.


LOL, let the creativity run wild!


----------



## jmarkc (May 31, 2011)

This is great! Looks like a wraith. I love it!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's beautiful. Bravo! I love that self illuminating technique.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely awesome!!!! That is just creepy!


----------

